# Assembler 32-Bit Division



## Da BluBb (24. November 2004)

Hallo ich brauch dringends eure Hilfe. Komme bei den folgenden Divisionaufgaben nicht weiter.

Ich muss ja irgendwie AX und BX (oder DX!??) zusammenführen?! Oder wie soll das gehen? *hilfe*

Man schreibe eine Datei div3.txt mit deren Hilfe die Datei div3.com
generiert werden soll. In dem Programm soll die Division
1234 5678 : 8765 = 226B Rest 5541 (hexadezimal)
durchgef?hrt werden.

Man schreibe eine Datei div3a.txt mit deren Hilfe die Datei div3a.com
generiert werden soll. In dem Programm soll die Division
1234 5678 : 123 = 1003D0 Rest 108 (hexadezimal)
durchgef?hrt werden.
Ist sie ohne Interrupt durchf?hrbar?


----------



## Thomas Pinske (25. November 2004)

Hallo,

ab 386 die Register EAX und EDX verwenden.


Grüße Thomas


----------

